# COPIER COLLER UNE PHOTO IMPORTER IPAD



## MONTRSUP (23 Juillet 2011)

Voila ma question,j'ai importé des photos via le kit de connexion ipad,les photos sont importées sur l'ipad ,maintenant ,je voudrai copier une photo, est la coller mais je n'arrive pas,pourtant j'ai toucher la photo puis touche copier,faire le point insertion ,je n'arrive pas pour la mettre dans un autre dossier album ipad,merçi de vos réponses.


----------



## Pharrel (12 Août 2011)

Salut, tu es obliger de synchroniser avec ton ordinateur pour pouvoir modifier l'emplacement de tes photos...


----------

